# Wood Siding Paint Removal



## Mtxz453 (Sep 6, 2009)

I booked a job last week for painting the whole exterior of a house. This will be my first one and I have a couple of questions. My business usually only consists of two guys.. me and an emoployee however, this job is definetly going to require more guys so I was thinking about picking up 2 or 3 more workers. In most spots on the house the [aint is flaking and peeling and can almost be removed by hand. What is the fastest/easiest way to remove the paint? I want to make sure that if I have 2 more inexperianced gusy that they have the lowest chance of damaging the wood siding as possible. Any suggestions? I can post some photo's if needed. Thanks!


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

You should post here first.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Mtxz453
So you booked your first ever exterior and want to hire inexperienced new guys? I think that may be a recipe for disaster.
Having to teach and train will take time, not save.


How about doing as Waggz suggested, tell us a little bit about yourself and your company in an introduction to give us a better sense of your skills and experience. 

There are plenty of threads here on paint removal if you use the search button.
Thanks!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Mtxz453 said:


> I booked a job last week for painting the whole exterior of a house. This will be my first one and I have a couple of questions. My business usually only consists of two guys.. me and an emoployee however, this job is definetly going to require more guys so I was thinking about picking up 2 or 3 more workers. In most spots on the house the [aint is flaking and peeling and can almost be removed by hand. What is the fastest/easiest way to remove the paint? I want to make sure that if I have 2 more inexperianced gusy that they have the lowest chance of damaging the wood siding as possible. Any suggestions? I can post some photo's if needed. Thanks!


Don't want to be harsh, but if you have to ask these questions you may not be ready to take on this kind of job.

How can you give an accurate estimate and make money if you are not sure how to do it in the first place?

You should at the very least hire somebody who knows what they are doing.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

What's wrong with this picture? Why do people think they can just do this kind of thing? Oh, but I'm sure it will all work out!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Mtxz453 said:


> I booked a job last week for painting the whole exterior of a house. This will be my first one and I have a couple of questions. My business usually only consists of two guys.. me and an emoployee however, this job is definetly going to require more guys so I was thinking about picking up 2 or 3 more workers. In most spots on the house the [aint is flaking and peeling and can almost be removed by hand. What is the fastest/easiest way to remove the paint? I want to make sure that if I have 2 more inexperianced gusy that they have the lowest chance of damaging the wood siding as possible. Any suggestions? I can post some photo's if needed. Thanks!


Hey I'll make a deal with you. I'll help you figure out this house project if you help me bid on these darn windmill parts. Oh and they want me to build my own paint booths here, like this picture. This will be my first one. any help would be great, like what kind of paint and stuff.


----------



## APF (Jun 6, 2009)

Did you not bid it very good and that is why you want to use inexperienced guys?? RCP is right - be carefull - low end contractors doesn't always mean saving money. You get what you pay for. Can you afford to look over their work constantly? Ruining wood would become a big issue.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I agree with Biker, what really digs me and makes me a little worried about the question is that you seemed overwhelmed by a "whole exterior" . I see no benifit in hiring less experienced people. That would seem a little like the blind leading the blind. If you hired experienced help you would at least be able to learn from some of their experience on this exterior.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

This will be my first one. any help would be great, like what kind of paint and stuff.

Looks like a day or two using brush and roller from Blowes and a couple gallons of Behr premium to me. Save yourself some $ on the paint cause the primer is already in there and you can charge the customer for 2 coats:jester:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Now that you received the obvious advice (and best), here is some more.



Mtxz453 said:


> , this job is definetly going to require more guys so I was thinking about picking up 2 or 3 more workers.
> 
> Put the new guys on prep. I assume you can paint, so stick with that end of it. Help them prep to the point that they can stay ahead of you while you paint. When they are done, get rid of them.
> 
> ...


Without seeing the job, it is hard to say what is best in your case. Here is some GOOD advice. (actually essential advice) Find out why the paint is peeling/failing first, before you even decide what course to take. If there is a problem, you must fix it first or your coatings may fail also.


----------



## graybear13 (Feb 28, 2009)

Get yourself down to the local hardware store and pick up however many scrapers that you will need for you and your hands . The one's with the knob on the back work very well . By the time you get through scraping this house , you will have a much better idea of what to do in the future.


----------



## Mtxz453 (Sep 6, 2009)

For anyone willing to offer advice, I have a good amount of experiance with small exterior jobs. I wouldn't be taking this job without any experiance. But I have never done a job this large and i'm looking for some advice to do it as efficient as possible with as little (costly) mistakes as possible. For the previous wood projects I have done I'll use scrapers and then use 60-80 grit on an orbital sander depending on how many layers of paint are on it, but there is no way I can do this whole house by myself obviously. I've fooled around with chemical peelers but for me they made the job more intricate and timely. I am gonna look into hiring some experianced guys, my biggest concern is getting this paint removed the most efficient way.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for providing more info, that really helps.
Do you know any other painting contractors? I often "swap" helpers with a buddy contractor when either of us have large projects.

Otherwise you might consider a service such as Labor Ready or Labor Express. They will pay all the taxes and WC and most times you can send them back if they don't work out, which is often the case!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I think you answered the question yourself. Have yet to find any way more efficient than sanders and scrapers.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Ha ha, these guys will walk you through it step by step so you wont have to lose any sleep over this. Just make sure to hit the thanks button in the offenders post and make sure to leave them tree fiddy for there troubles.


----------



## graybear13 (Feb 28, 2009)

There are faster ways to get paint off , but it requires a LOT of experiance and practice . Bid your job to cover prep work and get after it with what you know . It's just like eating an elephant , one bite at a time . Start at one corner and go 'round the whole thing .


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

Some guys use a pressure washer first...


----------

